# BELFAST: British city. Irish soul.



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Titanic Quarter is the £1.5 billion regeneration project of Queens Island, the location where Titanic and her sisters were built in 1910. The projects 1st phase is almost complete, and phase two is well underway. The development will when completed, consist of the landmark Titanic Signature project (Titanic Experience- a maritime museum), thousands of apartments, an art gallery, numerous hotels, the restored Harland and Wolff head offices and Titanic Drawing rooms, the reinstated Titanic slipway (incorporated into a large landscaped park), an art gallery, the new Belfast MET college, SS Nomadic, a Financial Services campus, PRONI, regional headquarters of large organisations, such as CITI group and prolific car showrooms, such has Audi. 



















More info at: http://www.titanic-quarter.com/index.php

These photos are a few months old:

Titanic Signature Project.



















The Arch, a high-end apartment and retail scheme, incorporating a landscaped promenade and public art pieces. 
































































Other projects in the scheme:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Large scale development around the Lagan, taken from the train. There should be numerous new towers here in the next few years (fingers crossed)


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Some fantastic developments there - now they are attractive modern apartments.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

And another city added to my tour in december: check!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool looking city!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

RMS Titanic will always be linked with Belfast, as well as shipbuilding in general. :bow:

Those developments are fantastic, such a clean look!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for commenting. It's great to see Titanic Quarter is as popular outside of Belfast as it is within  groentje, I'm honoured that my picks made you decide to come visit us sometime. December is a fantasic time to visit with the continental markets, lights and general Christmassy atmosphere. Hope you enjoy the trip!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Lots of glass around Belfast. 




































































































Bonus pic of St Anne's.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

I had just asked my traintickets for the British Isles, including Northern Ireland, but this makes me want to stay a little longer in Belfast than originally planned.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Just tried to view page 2 and most of the pictures don't load. Enjoying the thread otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry, OK now. They've loaded at the 3rd attempt. Thanks.


----------



## belfastuniguy (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutely FANTASTIC thread, the pics are just lovely and show the urban diversity of Belfast. 

Superb work Conor!!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice city! And the Titanic quarter looks great, but what´s with the palm trees?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

So many glassy towers! It has a certain Vancouver look in it.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments.  And yep, palm trees and Belfast aren't two words you usually hear together! I only wish Belfast looked like Vancouver Portonuts 

Some pics of Belfast in the rain (not an uncommon sight!)

The celeb endorsed Ten Square Hotel. 










And a fantastic Argentine restaurant, La Boca. 700,000 Argentines claim Irish ancestry today. 










This area will soon be developed into a new shopping core called Royal Exchange. Planning (I think) has just been submitted. 














































This is a couple of 4 of Belfast's grand Victorian, Edwardian and Art Deco department stores. Russian Tsars once shopped in these grand buildings. Sadly, non of the buildings today house their original stores, but all remain in excellent condition. My favourite is the Bank Building.



















Belfast's only currently open arcade, housing many unique boutiques. There are plans to rebuild another arcade as part of the afore-mentioned Royal Exchange project. 










Dutch influence at Donegal Place.



















Belfast has a great stock of Art Deco architecture for some reason. 




























The new Art Deco influenced entrance to the amazing Merchant Hotel.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great stuff, Belfast continues to impress. I want to visit Northern Ireland and Ireland sometime, Belfast looks fantastic with quite a continental buzz in some of your photos.


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bristol Mike said:


> Belfast continues to impress.


Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, you should deffo come visit us some day 

Pics from the Belfast Wheel last Christmas. Has since unfortunately been dismantled and relocated to Dublin. May be plans for it to come back when Titanic Quarter is more complete. 










To the far left, the side of Stormont Parliament building and the far right, the Scottish Baronial Scrabo tower (Both in the mountains) 










Nice sculpture.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Just speechless! :applause:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

No problem Adiks. 

Cheers guys btw  It's nice to think I'm doing a little bit to help change peoples perception of Belfast. Great that your mates thought the place was good too bfast1983. 

More pix...

St Georges markets and the High Court. 























































Soloist peeking from behind the Courts. 





























I like this fusion of traditional Victorian British and Italian Renaissance architecture. There's a few other examples dotted about the city. 



















Some bonus pics from the train:

OBEL tower. 










Some city Centre towers. You can see a small part of the City Hospital tower in the background. 




























You can see the core of the new OMAC art gallery rising in this pic. 










I really do need to get some more shots around the river. It's the most important factor to Belfast's 19th century boom.


----------



## J4mesMcK (Jun 25, 2008)

If Belfast has got even half as much snow as we've had here this week in Edinburgh, then the City Hall, along with the Christmas Market and tree, must look great at the moment!?
Anyone have any pics? I'm looking forward to getting back in a couple of weeks :cheers:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Not much snow about the city centre actually.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The above average growth certainly had its effect in Belfast. It has nothing to do with the stereotypes.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ Yep, we were really lucky that the UK boom started just around the time peace was restored to NI. I'm proud that Belfast has had the same levels of investment and development as other places in the UK that are quite a bit bigger  

Some pics looking over the city:

You can see the docks and part of one of the airports in this pic. Somewhere in those mountains are Belfast Zoo and Castle. It's too hard to make out the city centre unless you know the place, so I wouldn't bother looking  










Carrickfergus Castle. Something that can't be missed if you're visiting Belfast. It's located in the commuter town of Carrickfergus, a 10min train ride from the city centre and is excellently preserved. It's the oldest fully functioning building in the Belfast metro area, opened in the 1100's, when Carrick was the capital and Belfast didn't even exist! 










Kilroot power station, the smaller of two on Belfast Lough (lake) 










Typical British and Irish housing stock. Unlike most European city dwellers we tend to live in houses over apartments. 



















That big white block in the next pic isn't one building (as it looks) its actually 4 different towers. 










Another view over Carrickfergus and the surrounding area. 










And one more of the whole city. 










The docks.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice pics. I think The Law Courts are very handsome and Obel is certainly a welcome new landmark.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Glorious! :applause:


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Aargh, I should have been there this week, but unwelcome invoices (for a welcome new appartment, of course) decided otherwise. Still, with this thread, I can ease the pain.
And a 50% chance I'll have a second chance in April.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys  Pity you can't come any more groentje, maybe another time... Good luck with the apartment though!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots mate, plus the ones from around Belfast looking towards the city. You must get some good views from those mountains directly behind the city.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:master:


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice update. And yes, I've become a home owner and bank slave. Don't know what's most correct, though. 
Belfast isn't running anywhere, I'll sure visit it one day.


----------



## Pescara_Calcio (Mar 23, 2010)

I love Belfast, it's an amazing city. The people is fantastic too. Best wishes from Argentina, thank you very much for the pictures!!!


----------



## Pescara_Calcio (Mar 23, 2010)

Great tower!










It makes me remember this another one from Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

I know it's not my thread so it's not my place to be thanking people. But anyway thanks Pescario.  

Oh and I love Buenos Aires.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool photos.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Those towers are quite similar, and both fantastic Pescara_Calcio. I'm glad you like the city 

*ALSO WTF!! MY PHOTO QUALITY HAS GONE WAY DOWN IN MOST IMAGES *


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone know why the image quality has gone down? Something to do with TinyPic? SSC?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Pic of the cranes in the distance:










Trying to get on to the next page...


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Taken from the window of M&S:























































Christmas markets, one of the finest in the UK  Great produce this far, from Peru to Russia to Australia.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots there, what a great reminder of the snow that was. Very atmospheric!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow. what a nice place!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Cheers guys! I forgot about this thread! One more pic from Christmas...










More soon 

BTW: PIC QUALITY HAS GONE WAY DOWN!!!  My photos used to be a lot sharper when I first posted them.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

this last set is very cool, kinda feels like amsterdam in a way


----------



## bfast1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

Any new photos Conor now that the spring is upon us?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Never got to see this last set, the roof tops covered with snow are absolutely beautiful. :cheers2:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

bfast1983 said:


> Any new photos Conor now that the spring is upon us?


Yep, about 100, but my stupid computer is running really slow lately, so it's hard to process alot of pics through photoshop because it is becoming so time consuming. Hopefully I'll get the problem sorted in a few weeks and can update again. :bash: And thanks for bumping the thread Porto!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Never been to Belfast but this place seems so similar to Berlin IMO 

Amazing architecture :applause:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Just been through the entire thread again and the photos look even better than the first time around. I visited for a day in 1990 just as the city was beginning to turn itself around and now it looks absolutely great. Thanks.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I would love to see some more pics of Belfast. :cheers2:


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful city!


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys  Thanks for leaving a comment, and I've finally had time to upload some new pics which are just random shots from around the city taken around March/April. Enjoy!


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Now using flickr, so the image quality is far better btw.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I like the two pics looking along Chichester Street towards the hills. When I visited I was amazed at how close to the city they seemed.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Again, I say beautiful!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent stuff! So many people around

It looks like an interesting building.:cheers:



Conor said:


> Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for visiting & commenting guys! 

Porto, that is indeed a great building, it's just opened & is called the Law Society Building. Here's another pic: (Not mine)


Law Society House, 2009-06-04 by Michael Comiskey, on Flickr


Law Society House, 2009-06-04 by Michael Comiskey, on Flickr

Check out tomorrow for more pics and also visit the Dublin thread I'm about to update


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Really good, thanks for showing the full façade. :cheers2:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

I absolutely love this shot for some reason...maybe it's the urban street scene, somewhat gritty, but with the beautiful hills in the distance? It's as if either the city doesn't belong there, or the hills don't belong there, but they both combine to good effect, producing this bizarre mixture of urbanity and wilderness, even though it's almost as if a city was superimposed onto a wild, hilly landscape (or vice-versa).

....sorry if I'm talking bollocks, but I really like this photo.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ You're not talking bollocks, I agree 100%! There's so many juxtapositions (is that the right word lol) on Chichester st. It goes from the really ugly, gritty blocks to the glamour and luxury of Victoria Square right across the street and then you look straight ahead and see grand Victorian buildings framing the mountains. It's a bit surreal, like every aspect of a city rolled into one stretch. 

Anyway, here's some pics of the uglier, grittier side of the city:

The Crown Bat pub is fitted out with fixtures from Titanic's sister ship Olympic. 
It's the most touristy pub in the city and I think it's also owned by the national trust. 


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Always thought the square below would be nice if it was properly paved with some cafe culture going on... 


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Even the grittier side is not that bad.

The 5th pic reminds me of those backdoor alleys in NY.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ Yeha, here's another pic that I think I've posted on here before that reminds me even more of NYC:


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL **** you Connor (just kidding). Great photos though...keep em' coming!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

lol 

still thinking of moving to Belfast?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots mate! Great look at both sides of the city.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike  I know the pics have been a bit samey lately guys. I've been really busy until now, so I was just using the left over pics from my last photo shoots to bulk out the thread. I promise something a bit different in my next post though!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Conor said:


> lol
> 
> still thinking of moving to Belfast?


I would really like to! Northern Ireland in general appeals to me. I have to visit properly first and try to convince my S/O that Belfast is not Beirut in terms of violence. Showing her this thread will certainly go a long way to prove to her what a great city it is! :cheers::cheers:

p.s. this shot is badass:


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Comfortably Numb said:


> what a great city it is!


I appreciate the compliments about Belfast  and I know it's none of my business but I wouldn't use the word 'brilliant' to describe Belfast. We have a lot of catching up to do before we could be considered brilliant. In fact I'd say we'll never be a brilliant city, not in my lifetime. We even have catching up to do before we could even be considered an 'okay' city. 

Don't come over here with any delusions. Not being rude. 

And this isn't a criticism of Conors photos. 

By the way I got punched outside that pub called Fibber Magees.

Edit: I know it's a bit late to be making changes now, but instead of writing "brilliant" in my post I shouldn't have written "great." Didn't even notice I'd done it. Sorry.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

@ Comfortably Numb- Hopefully you wont have to persuade her to hard & thanks, I really like that pic! 

@Boba- It's a pity you feel that way about the place. I always though we punched way above our weight and are on par with most other regional UK cities. I don't think we'll have to wait to long until we can say were a brilliant city either, the millions of tourists each year, travel journalists and investors are already saying that it is!  Sorry to hear you got punched btw. I suppose it can be rough around that square at night. 

Some different pics that I promised anyway!


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Conor said:


> @Boba- I don't think we'll have to wait to long until we can say were a brilliant city either



Maybe. 



Conor said:


> @Boba -Sorry to hear you got punched btw. I suppose it can be rough around that square at night.


No problem.


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Are those pics St. Georges Market ?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep, for the Festival of Colours  More pics from that day coming soon too...


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's le other pics:


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Bit of stuff from the end of winter:


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Great people shots, looks like a lot of fun - I love getting dirty  Thanks for the pics mate.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Sydney!  I'm sorry for the delay in new pics everyone, but I've been of-line for a while because of some personal reasons. 


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates...thanks for the beautiful pics.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Belfast on the spotlight today and glorious pics as usual.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. That was a great banner pic yesterday to represent us


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The York St end of Royal Ave is looking far more attractive now. I take it some of the buildings have recently been cleaned?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> More brilliant shots mate! Is it me or does the Dunnes Store building look a bit like Selfridges in London?


Now you mention it... it actually does a bit lol :lol: Never realised that before. 



geoff189d said:


> The York St end of Royal Ave is looking far more attractive now. I take it some of the buildings have recently been cleaned?


Yep. The big old buildings have been cleaned and restored and a few of the eyesores have also been taken care of at last. Hopefully streets ahead gets down there soon though. Do you know Belfast well? 


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Only a day trip in 1990 Conor. But I did walk north as far as York Street and south to the far end of the Botanical Gardens. I would have crammed even more in if I hadn't got stuck in the bar of The Europa Hotel!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the red stone buildings! Your updates keep getting better Conor! :cheers1:


----------



## p1234 (May 19, 2009)

Some fantastic photos there Conor, keep them coming


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

geoff189d said:


> Only a day trip in 1990 Conor. But I did walk north as far as York Street and south to the far end of the Botanical Gardens. I would have crammed even more in if I hadn't got stuck in the bar of The Europa Hotel!


Don't think you'd recognise the place if you ever came back now! In 1990 Belfasters were more used to seeing terrorists than tourists. :lol: You deffo have a good memory for street names and buildings though. 

& thanks to everyone else for dropping by and commenting! :cheers:


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Whenever I visit a city Conor I always buy a few books. 
Belfast - An Architectural Guide by Paul Larmour
NO MEAN CITY - Belfast 1880-1914 (Great photos!)
As for street names, I'm 65 and well remember back in 1969 when goodness knows how many streets and districts of Belfast became famous(or infamous) all over the world. What would Bombay Street mean to most of today's generations.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Some pure classy buildings. :cheers2:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahhh, I never thought about books or the notoriety some Belfast street names got during the troubles. 

Thanks for commenting guys!  


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## bfast1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

Your labour of love is truly showcasing Belfast - I've said it before but great job! Fantastic pics yet again.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a nice set of modern buildings! Is that part of the Titanic Quarter?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing city, this. Great pictures. A lot of beautiful modern architecture similar to other Northern European cities.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Good job Conor, thanks for the great pics...:cheers2:


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> What a nice set of modern buildings! Is that part of the Titanic Quarter?


Yep.


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

koolio said:


> Amazing city, this. Great pictures. A lot of beautiful modern architecture similar to other Northern European cities.


Is Mississauga a suburb of Toronto?


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

I miss my 'ole Irish home. Great pics Conor


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Boba Fett22 said:


> Yep.


Thought so. Thank you.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Boba Fett22 said:


> Is Mississauga a suburb of Toronto?


Yes, it lies west of Toronto.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great as always!


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Thought so. Thank you.


No probs.



koolio said:


> Yes, it lies west of Toronto.


Thanks.

Do you know what Toronto was known as in the 19th century?


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

RobertWalpole said:


> Right -- N. Ireland is part of the UK. However, no part of Ireland -- whether the Republic or the North -- is Britain.
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject of the thread -- this beautiful city.



Not really correct.

The term 'British Isles' is a geographical one, not political... geographically, the ROI is a part of the British Isles but is in no way 'British' politically.

Much like when people refer to the USA as "America" ... which is incorrect as America would include the north and maybe south parts of the continent, which are obviously not a part of the US politically.

On topic though, this thread is lovely.

On a separate note, does the Union flag ever fly in Belfast?


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

LondonFox said:


> On a separate note, does the Union flag ever fly in Belfast?


Definitely.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Boba Fett22 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know what Toronto was known as in the 19th century?


Toronto used to be "York" until mid 19th century.


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well actually I made a mistake, it was during the 1920s it was known as this. 

Toronto at that time (1920s) was known as the "Belfast of Canada".


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

LondonFox said:


> Not really correct.
> 
> The term 'British Isles' is a geographical one, not political... geographically, the ROI is a part of the British Isles but is in no way 'British' politically.
> 
> ...


What people usually call 'Ireland' is actually the Republic of Ireland. Ireland is a generic term for the island. A lot of people get confused on this.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by and leaving comments everyone! 


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Belfast is not without a charm. Despite the mixed architecture, 
the city looks neat and beautiful. nice shots too.

just curoius and guessing, is this a dry dock?


Conor said:


> Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks capricorn!  That is indeed a dry dock. I'm not sure of it's history though other than that it's called Clarendon dock.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Yay - more nice sunny piccies of Belfast. Great stuff! I love the new developments around the waterfront. Looks like a very desirable part of the city.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike  I like this bit of the city but I think it still has a long way to come. 

And finally, an updaaate......


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic images of Belfast. Believe it or not, in spite of living in Liverpool, i've yet to visit - but have intended to for some time. I really love the fact that you can see the hills from the city.

Belfast really reminds me of Liverpool - in fact, both Belfast and Glasgow are like sister cities to Liverpool - there is much similarity in architecture and vibe. We get a lot of visitors from Belfast in Liverpool - probably because there is a feeling of home.

And I have loved Van Morrison - with his references to Belfast places and locations.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love it. :cheers1:



Conor said:


> Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos of Belfast....Thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great new photos from Belfast :cheers:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Belfast looks great, especially if you consider it's troublesome recent past. Very modern, clean and nice. Hope you'll update soon :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning ! I love the contemporary architecture, we could learn a thing or two  Thanks mate.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Sydney, but trust me our city could learn a lot more from yours than the other way around! Also, your right openlyJane, I always hear people comparing Liverpool and Belfast to each other. I suppose it's the similar Victorian history and Irish heritage. Thanks also to everyone else who posted here  

Anyway, it's been a loooong time, so some more shots from where we left of. 


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Belfast by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos of Belfast....:cheers:


----------

